# Opening a branch...



## dans (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I run a web design agency in the UK, I would class it as a small business.

Is it possible for me to open a branch in the USA and employ a coupe of people over there? And work from that office myself?

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup! Business visa. Need a bit of capital and your actually required to hire 2 Us employees minimum I think.


----------



## dans (Mar 5, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Yup! Business visa. Need a bit of capital and your actually required to hire 2 Us employees minimum I think.


Thanks for the help mate, much appreciated.

You don't know how much capital is required do you? Even a rough figure would help.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Either fatbrit or twosteps should be by soon with more details, but the figures I've seen bandied around on the forum are either $150,000 or $500,000 - and those are minimum investments.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I run a web design agency in the UK, I would class it as a small business.
> 
> ...


Web design is a pretty popular industry right now. Read through the requirements on EB2 an L visas. uscis.gov


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I run a web design agency in the UK, I would class it as a small business.
> 
> ...


Yes but...

The UK business must keep running in your absence.
The UK business must have a structure and be a viable concern.
You'll be expected to invest in the US business. Around $100k should do it.
The visa will only be issued for 1 year in the first instance. You need to get the company up and running in that time.


----------



## GrayMatter (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

First post. I found this site and I am now in heaven. There are so many questions I would like to ask but this thread touches on one of our options so I thought I would ask the first one here.

What do you mean by structure for the small business? We have a small business that builds software and would really like to migrate to the US as we feel it offers the best opportunities for the business and our children. The only employee in the business is my wife although we have some other shareholders (including myself). I actually work as a senior software architect at another company which our business is growing. It has broken even this year and the sales are growing annually.


----------

